# Paul Newman



## Jackie22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Just finish a book about Paul Newman, called Paul Newman A Life.... I had forgotten what an interesting man he was, never mind 'drop dead gorgeous'.  He and his wife, Joanne Woodward  gave over 400 million to different charities and helped many worthwhile organizations. I've sent off for some of his movies that were talked about in the book......anyway, good book, worth the time to read.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2015)

I always liked Paul Newman, and I agree he was 'drop dead gorgeous'.   I don't know much about his personal life, nice to hear that he and his wife were so generous.  I've even bought his cat food.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2015)

Sounds interesting.  Always liked both he and wife as actors and it sounds like they had a fantastic marriage.


----------



## Lara (Jul 10, 2015)

I have never forgotten when an interviewer asked him how he managed to stay married all that time, being in the Hollywood environment, and Paul Newman replied, "Why settle for hamburger when you've got steak at home". Omgoodness, Joanne Woodward was so blessed to have him…but he was blessed to have her too. She said that when he retired, the first thing he did was go out and burn his tux.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2015)

Lara said:


> I have never forgotten when an interviewer asked him how he managed to stay married all that time, being in the Hollywood environment, and Paul Newman replied, "Why settle for hamburger when you've got steak at home". Omgoodness, Joanne Woodward was so blessed to have him…but he was blessed to have her too. She said that when he retired, the first thing he did was go out and burn his tux.



Wow!  Love that!


----------



## 911 (Jul 10, 2015)

I really liked most of his movies and his spaghetti sauce. My favorite, "Cool Hand Luke." It had the greatest line that I ever heard by Strother Martin. "What we've got here is failure to communicate." Man, I wished that I would have thought of that first. I also liked "Absence of Malice."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Glinda (Jul 10, 2015)

He was HOT!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2015)

Glinda said:


> He was HOT!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

911 said:


> I really liked most of his movies and his spaghetti sauce. My favorite, "Cool Hand Luke." It had the greatest line that I ever heard by Strother Martin. "What we've got here is failure to communicate." Man, I wished that I would have thought of that first. I also liked "Absence of Malice."



My husband loves that movie!!


----------

